# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Otro fútbol. Alegría de la afición.

## jasg555

> Enhorabuena, atleticos, aunque a mí no me vá el futbol (con sufrir con el de mi niño y llevarlo a sus partidos tengo bastante; llevo en año y medio mas futbol visto que en toda mi vida), yo soy de balonmano.
> Felicidades.
> Un saludo para todos





> Y bien a gusto que se hace. Yo, con el mío pequeño llevo 6 años jugando al fútbol, y se pasa de miedo.
>  He llegado a volverme a Madrid durante puentes a jugar.
> Mañana, jugamos contra el tercero, y si les ganamos o empatamos, nos proclamamos campeones de liga por segunda vez.
> 
> Los padres estamos emocionados.


Cito el menaje de Ben-amar y el mío.

Independientemente de lo que ganen los equipos de primera división, qué bien se pasa en el fútbol base. ¿Eh Ben? Aún más si es con éxito.

EL Sábado, el equipo de mi chaval pequeño ganó al tercer clasificado 7-0, siendo matemáticamente campeón de liga por segunda vez.

Y qué bien lo pasamos.

 Justo al terminar:


Foto oficial:



El mío es el segundo de los agachados empezando por la derecha.

----------


## Salut

Felicidades a tu chaval! Que estos tienen mucho más mérito que los "pofesionales"  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Enhorabuena por loque te toca Jasg555, eso si es felicidad y orgullo, yo el año pasado lo vivi tambien con mi hijo, pero quedarón 2º en la liguilla, pero el ambiente muy bueno, hastá nos fuimos a jugar un torneo de fútbol 7 a Benalmadena, todo un fin de semana, en un hotel los chavales con los entrenadores, como si estubiésen concentrados y en otro los padres, aquí os dejo unas fotos, mi hijo es el segundo por la izquierda, de los que están sentados en la primera foto, y en la segunda padres, madres e hijos, :Wink:  yo hago la foto  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

Gracias Salut y FEDE.

Efectivamente, como dices Fede, el ambiente es bueno y sano. Sobre todo porque ellos van saliendo con los mismos del equipo, y los padres conocemos a todos y sabemos en donde están, que hoy en día es importante.
 Lo pasaríais fenomenal en la concentración.
 Estos ya es la segunda que ganan, el año pasado quedaron 2os, siendo un año más pequeños. Además yendo bien en los estudios, le llevo a cursos de mejora en la Fundación Marcet. Ahora posiblemente irá a Barcelona o a Málaga 15 días en Julio.
Luego los entrenadores son muy importantes. En nuestro caso tiene muchos bigotes como se puede ver :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

En fútbol 7, como el tuyo estaba el mío ya hace 7 temporadas, empezando a enseñarles a dar patadas a un balón. Luego con 11 años pasaron a fútbol 11 en campo reglamentario.

 Primera foto con 7 años. El mío es el de la boca abierta haciendo el idiota:

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena jasg555 :Smile:  :Smile: 

Este es el fútbol de verdad y no los niños figuras que vemos en la tele.
Ahora lo importante es que disfrute y se lo pase bien.

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

El año pasado quedarpn campeones a falta de 3 partidos, jamas se me olvidará cara del crio, ni la de sus compañeros y padres. 
Eso compensa todo.

http://foros.embalses.net/attachment...1&d=1274388714

Este año han quedado sextos, ya en alevines de primer año.

----------


## jasg555

> El año pasado quedarpn campeones a falta de 3 partidos, jamas se me olvidará cara del crio, ni la de sus compañeros y padres. 
> Eso compensa todo.
> 
> http://foros.embalses.net/attachment...1&d=1274388714
> 
> Este año han quedado sextos, ya en alevines de primer año.


 Qué serios y qué formales. Como les gusta posar como jugadores a los chavales...

 Imagino que montañas de kleenex para los papás.
El primer año de Alevines es muy duro. Un sexto puesto es una buena clasificación. El segundo se notará la diferencia.

----------


## ben-amar

Despues del futbol, se apunta tambien a las carreras (entre medallas y copas ya tiene para poner un mercadillo :Big Grin: )
Eso sin descuidar sus estudios.

----------


## jasg555

> Despues del futbol, se apunta tambien a las carreras (entre medallas y copas ya tiene para poner un mercadillo)
> Eso sin descuidar sus estudios.


Mens sana in corpore sano. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Hace una semana mi hijo de 4 años hizo su primera clase. Cuando los ves la ilusión que tienen se te cae la baba :Smile: 
La foto es mala porque tenía la cámara sucia en el maletero, pero algo es algo.
Es el que va a chutar.



Un saludo

----------


## jasg555

^^^^

Jo,jo,jo,jo, qué chiquitillo.

Por aquí se los llama categoría chupetín, creo.

Felicidades.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hace una semana mi hijo de 4 años hizo su primera clase. Cuando los ves la ilusión que tienen se te cae la baba
> La foto es mala porque tenía la cámara sucia en el maletero, pero algo es algo.
> Es el que va a chutar.
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo


Pues si ahora se te cae la baba, ya veras cuando marque su primer gol en partido oficial :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xuquer

Enhorabuena a los papuchis   :Big Grin: 

Es muy importante tenerlos ocupados en alguna cosa extraescolar y mientras, disfrutan, crean habitos saludables... a los mios "les dió" por la música, vamos que les influimos para que les diera, ambos son amaters aunque han llegado a concluir el ciclo medio,él flauta y ella Oboe.
Ahora son profesores ambos pero no de música, el ambiente sano por el que se han movido ha sido muy beneficioso.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena a todos. Bueno esta juventud será la que levante el futuro tanto futbolero como a lo que quieran dedicarse. Felicidades a todos. :Wink:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

A ver si algún día, alguno de vuestros hijos termina como éstos fenómenos, de la miniatura de adjuntos, y os acordais de vuestros amigos del foro y como a los padres les proporcionan algunas entraditas, el foro hace una quedada en alguno de los campos de primera con partido incluido...
Os pongo éstos fieras porque todos nosotros, incluso madridistas, tenemos que reconocer que son los dignos campeones de ésta temporada y que su juego es el mejor del mundo. Un saludo y que vuestros chiquillos sigan practicando deporte y descubran los buenos valores de la vida...

----------


## ben-amar

Este sabado se celebró la carrera que anualmente celebra la AMPA del colegio del mi hijo.
Otro trofeo mas al que quitar el polvo :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

Ahora puedo poner mas fotos del niño.
Estas 2 fueron de los 2 ultimos partidos que jugó

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena ben-amar :Smile: 

Como el niño siga así, pronto te retirará de trabajar :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

> Enhorabuena ben-amar
> 
> Como el niño siga así, pronto te retirará de trabajar
> 
> Un saludo


Sergi, conque siga con los estudios como va y aproveche para ser él que trabaje poco (no como yo), me conformo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí está el "jefe" Ivan en la presentación del C.B. Vila-seca. Seguramente nunca sea profesional en nada, pero hay que ver qué bien se lo pasan. :Big Grin: 





Es impagable la labor que hacen las pobres chicas con ellos, !qué paciencia!

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Hola Sergi.

Me alegro que difrutes con tu hijo, y no digas que no va hacer profesional de nada, al reves dale animo y dile que va ha ser el mejor, aunque algún dia a lo mejor se aburre y abandona el deporte  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  pero mintras puedas animalo y veras como te dara muchas alegrias  :Wink: 

Además de mantenerse sano se aprenden muchos valores de equipo y convivencia sana  :Smile: 

Un abrazo, gracias por las fotos y ¡¡paciencia!!  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> Hola Sergi.
> 
> Me alegro que difrutes con tu hijo, y no digas que no va hacer profesional de nada, al reves dale animo y dile que va ha ser el mejor, aunque algún dia a lo mejor se aburre y abandona el deporte  pero mintras puedas animalo y veras como te dara muchas alegrias 
> 
> Además de mantenerse sano se aprenden muchos valores de equipo y convivencia sana 
> 
> Un abrazo, gracias por las fotos y ¡¡paciencia!!


Muchas gracias Fede :Smile: 

Siempre le digo que se divierta y haga muchos amigos, eso es ahora lo importante.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Muchas gracias Fede
> 
> Siempre le digo que se divierta y haga muchos amigos, eso es ahora lo importante.
> 
> Un abrazo


Tienes toda la razon, Sergi, es mas "Lo unico importante", diria yo. 
Un abrazo, sufridor :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## jasg555

Bueno, una temporada nueva ya comenzó. En mi caso, mi hijo y otros dos compañeros han fichado por un club superior, el Puerta Bonita para jugar con el Cadete A en Primera. Ha sido así, porque en el otro club, a pesar de ganar la liga y ser el mejor equipo que tienen no han hecho las gestiones que se merecían y al cambiar de edad (de infantiles a cadete) están jugando en Tercera.

 Tenemos la desventaja de que en el nuevo Club hay A,B,C y D, y para estar en el A ha habido que luchar mucho. Por otro lado, mi hijo y sus dos compañeros son entre un año y año y medio más pequeños que sus compañeros, por lo que la fuerza, el tamaño y la intensidad se nota mucho.
 Hay unos tallos jugando que no veas.
 Tenemos un entrenador muy exigente. Por un lado bien, y a veces no tan bien, pero es lo que hay.

Hemos ganado 3 partidos y perdido 1, estamos en la pomada.


 El día del debut como titular, fotos malas como es habitual:





Nuestro portero, que todavía no ha cumplido los 14, compañero del mío desde chiquitín, y que el Sábado hizo un partidazo de quitarse el sombrero, teniendo que jugar 10 metros delante de la portería por el sistema del fuera de juego que nos tiene en vilo todo el partido y a su padre al borde del infarto.

----------


## ben-amar

Comenzo la temporada de los amagos del corazon para los padres.
Tomatelo con calma que la liga solo ha comenzado

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Comenzo la temporada de los amagos del corazon para los padres.
> Tomatelo con calma que la liga solo ha comenzado


Cuidado con las palabras hacia los árbitros... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Cuidado con las palabras hacia los árbitros...


No he dicho nada, nunca dije nada (aunque lo pense), de veras que no he dicho nada; es mas, esta vez ni lo pensé :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No he dicho nada, nunca dije nada (aunque lo pense), de veras que no he dicho nada; es mas, esta vez ni lo pensé


Hay veces que he ido a ver partidos ya sea por algún familar, conocido o simplemente por verlo, y a veces es la leche... todo lo que no protestan los muchachos en el campo, ya se encarga algún padre de decirlo desde la grada... y nada de frasecitas del estilo "estás tonto" o cosillas así... cositas más subiditas de tono  :Embarrassment:  :Frown:

----------


## jasg555

> Hay veces que he ido a ver partidos ya sea por algún familar, conocido o simplemente por verlo, y a veces es la leche... todo lo que no protestan los muchachos en el campo, ya se encarga algún padre de decirlo desde la grada... y nada de frasecitas del estilo "estás tonto" o cosillas así... cositas más subiditas de tono


 El problema de los árbitros, es que no hay. El año pasado nos han puesto a varios chicos recién salidos de un curso y !hala!, a pitar.

 Muchas veces, los equipos se están jugando mucho, y les toca uno malo y le ponen verde. No está justificado, aunque no suele pasar de ahí.

Los hay malos malos, pero malos. Incluso hay uno que ya le conozco de hace años, que le he visto saltar varias veces fuera del campo a pegar a algún aficionado, y se ha armado la marimorena, teniendo que suspender el partido, etc... un pendenciero.

 También he visto árbitros magnificos. Esta temporada, de los 4 partidos que hemos tenido, 3 salieron aplaudidos por los dos equipos, y el último salió pitado.

Aún así, al menos en mi zona, el respeto a los árbitros ha crecido, como no puede ser de otra manera, a pesar de algún otro grito.

 Hace unos años, mi cuñado que era árbitro, se tuvo que salir porque le mataban.
Pero en general no hay problemas.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos :Smile: 

En estos días en el que el mundo del fútbol es tan profesional y sólo se mueve por dinero, hoy me ha tocado vivir la verdadera esencia de este deporte.
Con seis años recién cumplidos mi hijo Ivan, el de enmedio de la fila superior, ha disputado su primer partido "oficial" con su equipo el CUSA La Granja, de Tarragona. El resultado adverso de 0 a 13 no les ha privado a todos estos debutantes de pasar una gran mañana de fútbol, al final todos contentos y ni una sola mala cara. 



Encomiable la labor que realizan el director de la escuela ,Román Cunillera ex jugador del Nástic y todo su equipo.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Muy bonito lo que le estás enseñando al niño... El deporte de equipo y la naturaleza son una buena base para los chiquillos de hoy en día...
Y pasar un buen rato sin ser el resultado lo más... Lo importante es participar y educar lo mejor posible a nuestro futuro foro!!
Saludos amigo Sergi!!!

----------


## FEDE

Hola Sergi  :Smile: 

Estoy seguro qué has difrutado aún con el resultado adverso, nada más verlos con esa edad jugar en equipo es para estar muy orgulloso, y seguro que cuando ganen lo estaras más.
Mi hijo a pasado de futbol 7 a futbol 11, ahora si que se pega buenas carreras, también han empezado mal 2 partidos dos derrotas, cuando acaba el partido lo primero que dice es que hay que entrenar más.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hace algunos aós hicimos un equipillo de futbol, y el que más nos metió 32-3, así, que no es tan mal resultado  :Wink: .
Ahora me aficiono más al futbol callejero con los amigos.
Y así empezando de pequeño, cuando se es más grande es más bueno.

----------


## ben-amar

Mi niño se ha pasado al futbol callejero, las unicas normas se basan en meter goles y jugar sin hacer las faltas adrede, cuando hay disculpas ya no es adrede  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Felicidades, Sergi, ya veras lo bien que lo pasais, los niños y los padres.
A veces, con lo poco que me gusta el futbol, echo de menos esos partidos del niño.
Un abrazo.

Y tanto que no es tan mal resultado un 32 - 3, sobre todo para los que se hincharon de marcar  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Con esa edad lo importante es participar, disfrutar y aprender. Pero no sólo a jugar sino a ver a los demás como compañeros incluso a los del equipo contrario.
Así se educa, independientemente del resultado.
Un abrazo.

----------

